# Installed new rom now I have no sd card access



## Crappyday (Nov 26, 2012)

I was installing the new Paranoidandroid 2.99 and during the process first i saw CW recovery showing lecacy and 0 drives under SD card and all my data on SD card was gone. Paranoid wouldnt boot it just crashed where the startup wizard would be. I was able to send over files thought windows so i put CM10 11/23/2012 and corisponding Gapps but after that and a reboot I have had no SD card access. Rom manager wont work no SD card showing in CW recovery. Yes i know there is no SD card its just a folder but regardless i cant get the phone to find or access it. Need some help im at a Loss.


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

Crappyday said:


> I was installing the new Paranoidandroid 2.99 and during the process first i saw CW recovery showing lecacy and 0 drives under SD card and all my data on SD card was gone. Paranoid wouldnt boot it just crashed where the startup wizard would be. I was able to send over files thought windows so i put CM10 11/23/2012 and corisponding Gapps but after that and a reboot I have had no SD card access. Rom manager wont work no SD card showing in CW recovery. Yes i know there is no SD card its just a folder but regardless i cant get the phone to find or access it. Need some help im at a Loss.


89,152 posts about this.

But seriously, update your recovery and you're good. Once the ROM is working it will recognize the sdcard fine. Use fastboot if you have to. There should be a disclaimer about Android 4.2 as I constantly see this issue crop up and many people still don't know this.


----------



## Crappyday (Nov 26, 2012)

sorry i have most current version of Recovery that i know of have the touch version as well. where can i look to find what current version is
resetting up ADB since this is on a current format of windows.


----------



## Crappyday (Nov 26, 2012)

Checked im running v6.0.1.5 touch


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

Edit: Nevermind, you have the latest.

I'd recommend using adb shell to check if you have a /data/media/0 by doing ls /data/media and ls /data/media/0 from adb shell in recovery.


----------



## Crappyday (Nov 26, 2012)

Ok i ran the ls /data/media and other and i see all the data there but CW recovery and rom manager still dont see the SDcard folder


----------



## Crappyday (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Crappyday (Nov 26, 2012)

I am trying to do a fastboot wipe like fastboot -w stockfiles and all fastboot commands say waiting for device but adb shows device and all commands for adb work


----------



## clarkkkent434 (Aug 30, 2011)

tiny4579 said:


> 89,152 posts about this.
> 
> But seriously, update your recovery and you're good. Once the ROM is working it will recognize the sdcard fine. Use fastboot if you have to. There should be a disclaimer about Android 4.2 as I constantly see this issue crop up and many people still don't know this.


When you are flashing, for the first time, the 4.2 Jelly Bean rom, everything on your sdcard is moved into a new folder named "0" and breaks your recovery, but don't freak out. This has to do with the new multi-user functionality, and this is how it will stay. If you're wondering about the problem of nested folders being created every time you wipe data/cache, and recoveries not being able to see your backups, this has been solved with the latest recoveries. It's NECESSARY that you update to the latest CWM (6.0.1.5+) or TWRP 2.3+ to prevent this from happening every time you wipe data/cache (do a factory reset). That is why people thought 4.2 had data migration issues. Until people understand this this problem will happen again and again.

Sent from GNex Maxx


----------



## Crappyday (Nov 26, 2012)

ok thanks for info but i am on latest version of recovery and have 0 access to my sdcard data phone doesnt even reconize it thats the problem


----------



## chilepablo68 (Mar 28, 2012)

I have the same issue. I had the latest CWM recovery, flashed a 4.2 ROM and still my internal memory access is messed up. I'd love it if someone could give a simple and plain step by step fix for this problem. I went back to BuglessBeast 4.1 but my memory card is still messed up. Just want it back to one folder that my phone recognizes. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Pakit (Nov 26, 2012)

chilepablo68 said:


> I have the same issue. I had the latest CWM recovery, flashed a 4.2 ROM and still my internal memory access is messed up. I'd love it if someone could give a simple and plain step by step fix for this problem. I went back to BuglessBeast 4.1 but my memory card is still messed up. Just want it back to one folder that my phone recognizes. Thanks for any help!


I second this...

But I took matters into my own hands, and I ended up backing up my SD card to my computer (the whole file) then COMPLETELY wiped my galaxy nexus. Obviously I did all of this after I installed 4.2 (latest recovery) and I've been having nothing but nightmares. Can someone tell me where to paste my old SD card file so I can have all my files back, and also so I can use titanium backup, apex launcher, and how to restore a backup to go back to 4.1. A phone without any data is just incredibly irritating. Thanks!


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Pakit said:


> I second this...
> 
> But I took matters into my own hands, and I ended up backing up my SD card to my computer (the whole file) then COMPLETELY wiped my galaxy nexus. Obviously I did all of this after I installed 4.2 (latest recovery) and I've been having nothing but nightmares. Can someone tell me where to paste my old SD card file so I can have all my files back, and also so I can use titanium backup, apex launcher, and how to restore a backup to go back to 4.1. A phone without any data is just incredibly irritating. Thanks!


You said you completely wiped your phone, so I don't see how youre still having problems. Install a 4.1 ROM, deleted your sdcard folder, the adb push your old one to the phone.


----------



## Crappyday (Nov 26, 2012)

Still need help with my problem im on 4.1 right now with most current recovery and I cant get any access to my phone. adb wont let me push files but it does reconize the device and all fastboot commands just say waiting for device


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

And you have usb debugging on?


----------



## Crappyday (Nov 26, 2012)

yes usb debugging is on


----------



## Crappyday (Nov 26, 2012)

adb list it as a device but fastboot when i do fastboot device i get nothing


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

Crappyday said:


> adb list it as a device but fastboot when i do fastboot device i get nothing


Your in the bootloader when using fastboot right?

If yes, it sounds like a driver issue.


----------



## Crappyday (Nov 26, 2012)

yeah im in bootloader


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Crappyday said:


> yeah im in bootloader


correct drivers installed?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crappyday (Nov 26, 2012)

Fixed figured it was windows 8 screwing with it so i got fastboot drivers to work right then just did a fastboot -w update Stock image and restored it then reroot and so on


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

Clockwork has been plagued with problems, not that this will cure but I'd try flashing twrp and see if that helps. Wipe everything (data/system/cache).

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

